# Red severum sick...pics



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

This is my red spot sev I adopted almost a year ago. He was kept in a 55 with an ebjd and I dont think the previous owner did regular water changes. Anyway the pits started smaller but are spreading down his lateral line and by his eye and a bit near his gill plate which are all pictured to the best of my ability. I want to cure him and have read about lateral line erosion and hole in the head. Any experiences/suggestions would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Pretty sure this is Hole in the Head, or Head and Lateral Line Erosion. Water changes every other day for a week should help; a little melafix may also help. I've never actually had a fish become afflicted with this disease, so I don't really know what else you can do, nor which meds will provide a cure, though hopefully someone else can. It's generally caused by poor water qualities, and too much meat in the diet. What are your water parameters (ammonia, nitrates, nitrites) like? What's your maintenance schedule, specifically water change schedule like? And what do you feed it and how often?

Edit: I've moved this to the "Illness, Health, and Nutrition" sub forum; you'll probably get answers and help there faster than you would on the S.A sub forum when it comes to diseases and treatments.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you and this is a very mature tank. Water is great nitrite 0 ammonia 0 nitrate around 20 waterchange 10% x2 per week and I feed hikari pellets, flakes, and mysis shrimp every once in awhile.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Increased water changes, clean water low in nitrates (<20ppm), proper water parameters and a well filtered tank all contribute to healing hith or hlle. In severe cases, metronidazole and other antibiotics such as nitrofurazone are often prescribed.
Proper GH and KH levels also play a role, 100-200ppm GH and 50-100ppm KH. Deficiencies in those areas can have an effect. Increased levels beyond those numbers shouldn't be a cause for concern unless your KH levels are producing a pH level that is too high for the fish.
http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/se ... the%20Head


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Any one used general cure?


----------

